# Rockstar advises owners of GTA V on Xbox 360 not to install the “play” disc



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rockstar advises owners of GTA V on Xbox 360 not to install the “play” disc*

Rockstar has advised a fan on Twitter not to install the “play” disc of the game. 

GTA V ships on two discs on Xbox 360, the first of which, the “install” disc, is the only one required to be installed. The installation weighs in at just over 7GB. Some fans were expecting to also install the second disc for better performance, but apparently that’s not the case.

The publisher said to expect more details at launch.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I wonder why they include a "play" disc when all you need is the "install" disc. Or is the "play" disc for something else? Very curious to see what the differences are.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

If you don't have a large hard drive, you run out of space quickly. Many X-Boxes have a very small hard drive & are intended to use "play" discs only. If you have a large HD, you can download/install the game which you can then play. This bypasses the drive, thus decreasing the wear & tear on it & some say you get a little quicker responce as well, don't know for a fact though.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I was curious. 

So for xbox 360 are there different versions available with different hard drive sizes? Wonder if the new xbox one will have different hard drive versions or they just offer one?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

As far as I know they will only offer the 500Gb Non-removable HDD launch edition.

P.S.

XB1 will not support external HDD's at launch, so an external can't be used as a workaround until they say otherwise.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Ares said:


> As far as I know they will only offer the 500Gb Non-removable HDD launch edition.


Good to know. Thanks. I suspect they will do more streaming games or online games to cut back on having everything go to the HDD.  Technology, got to love it!


----------

